# I need a name for coleslaw. Help Please



## DebBDeb (Sep 27, 2011)

As I sit here eating lunch, catching up on HF, the only thing that comes to mind is Zombie Mucus.  

I am now finished lunch.


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

Shredded Zombies?


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Hmmm. I was thinking more specific like "Shredded Zombie Brain" or "Shredded Gourmet Gray Matter"? Don't remember much from anatomy class and the only organ I could think of was the gray brain matter that would light in color.


----------



## LadySherry (Oct 4, 2011)

How about shredded flesh?


----------



## obcessedwithit (Jul 13, 2009)

bone or brain sliver slaw, say that 3 times real fast....................lol


----------



## aero4ever (Oct 19, 2009)

This might be too gross, but Maggot Stew.


----------



## mr_synical (Jul 24, 2007)

Cole slay?


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

What do you think if I put a little green food coloring in the slaw dressing and call it Slime Slaw?


----------



## diggerc (Sep 29, 2005)

Creamed zombie entrails?
Jerked corpse?
Owl pellet stew?
Sinew salad?
Hemlock goulash?
Hag-fish hash?


----------



## aero4ever (Oct 19, 2009)

That sounds like a great idea!


----------



## Wolfbeard (Sep 22, 2008)

Set up a meat grinder next to the cole slaw with a "Cabbage Patch Kid" doll torso sticking out of it. Then you can call it "Cabbage Patch Kill."

Eric


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

Wolfbeard said:


> Set up a meat grinder next to the cole slaw with a "Cabbage Patch Kid" doll torso sticking out of it. Then you can call it "Cabbage Patch Kill."
> 
> Eric


hahaha. That's awesome!


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

I love Cabbage Patch Kill too that would be so funny. Great idea Wolfbeard


----------



## Wolfbeard (Sep 22, 2008)

I'm glad you like the idea. I actually made a few hundred dollars back in the early 80's during the Cabbage Patch Kid craze. People were waiting in lines and literally fighting over the Cabbage Patch dolls in stores. 

I decided to sell a spoof version on a whim. I made "Coleslaw Kids." I got a full sleeve of clear 1/2 lb. deli containers and lids, along with 3 different colors of green yarn and a roll of orange yarn, and finally a couple of packs of those stick on craft eyes that move when they are shaken. I cut up the yarn, mixing the various colors so it looked like cole slaw, slapped a couple of eyes on the lid and sold them for $5 each in my college's bookstore. I sold all 60 in two weeks and they worked out to only 20 cents each for my cost. $300 Gross - $12 in materials = $288 profit for two hours work. 

Eric


----------



## Lisaloo (Sep 27, 2011)

I'd just call it cole slaw since that would be enough to scare me away from eating it! Ha!


----------



## diggerc (Sep 29, 2005)

Lisaloo said:


> I'd just call it cole slaw since that would be enough to scare me away from eating it! Ha!


Yeah that to I can't stand the stuff.


----------



## Super_Freak (Sep 6, 2009)

It's simple, but how about just 'cole slaw-ter'? You could add that food coloring mentioned to creep it up a bit too!


----------



## diggerc (Sep 29, 2005)

Super_Freak said:


> It's simple, but how about just 'cole slaw-ter'? You could add that food coloring mentioned to creep it up a bit too!


Brilliant!


----------



## witchy46 (Sep 24, 2009)

Super_Freak said:


> It's simple, but how about just 'cole slaw-ter'? You could add that food coloring mentioned to creep it up a bit too!


I love this one too!!!! You have my vote!! Ha ha ha!!


----------



## 13ghosts (Aug 16, 2008)

Super_Freak said:


> It's simple, but how about just 'cole slaw-ter'? You could add that food coloring mentioned to creep it up a bit too!


That's exactly what I was thinking! I wasn't thinking of food coloring tho, but a big knife stuck in the bowl of it, but I also really love the cabbage patch idea too!


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

OMG...Cole slaw-ter! That's it. I will go looking for a fake knife or ax or something. I knew throwing this question out on the boards would be the answer, Thanks so much.


----------

